# Bolt Plus Fan Replacement Guide?



## punkindrublik (Feb 17, 2017)

Anyone know where to get one? I have searched everywhere with no luck.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

punkindrublik said:


> Anyone know where to get one? I have searched everywhere with no luck.


Check this post.

sounds like a JET engine taking off!!!

Scott


----------

